# [Solved/Gelöst] Neue Festplatte für RAID5

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich habe ein Raid 5 mit 4 identischen SATA Platten. Eine hat jetzt das zeitliche gesegnet. (Selbst die Hersteller-Test-Software gibt das jetzt zu). Ich möchte nun den Hersteller wechseln und frage mich ob ich dann Probleme mit dem Raid bekomme. Kann ich einfach eine grössere Festplatte nehmen und das "zuviel" als weitere, nicht gesicherte Partition für Bedarfsfälle verwenden?

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Edit: Und welchen Hersteller empfehlt Ihr?Last edited by hitachi on Tue Apr 08, 2008 7:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adnae

Hi,

du kannst nach und nach die Platten einfach tauschen und damit das die Festplatten wechseln. Du musst nur darauf achten, das die Festplatten die gleiche Grösse (oder grösser) aufweisen. Wenn du grössere Platten nimmst wird es bei einem echten Hardware-RAID Controller leider nicht möglich sein den gewonnen Platz auch zu nutzen - die Grösse bleitb also unverändert.

----------

## hitachi

Ich benutze ein Linux Software-Raid.

----------

## Anarcho

Dann ist es garkein Problem einfach eine gleichgrosse Partition zu erstellen und diese zu verwenden. Den restlichen Platz kannst du dann auch verwenden.

Bei der Festplattenwahl findest du für jede Firma Empfehlungen. Ich habe bisher Maxtor, WD und Samsung gehabt.

Im Moment habe ich 3 750GB WD drin, allerdings auch die RAID Edition. Bei 24/7 würde ich auch zu einer für diesen Betrieb zugelassenen Festplatte raten.

----------

## dakjo

Darf ich von den Samsungs für den Dauerbetrieb abraten?

So viele wie ich davon im letzten Jahr, im Vergleich zu den WDs, Maxtors getauscht habe. ....

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Der Computer läuft nicht immer. Bis max. ca 8h am Tag im Schnitt.

Ich möchte eben auch keine Samsung mehr haben. Dabei habe ich mich mehr über den "Service" geärgert als darüber, dass mal eine Platte kaputt geht.

Wie sind die Maxtor und WD von der Lautstärke her?

----------

## Anarcho

So richtig kann ich das nicht beurteilen, der Server steht in der Kammer unter der Treppe mit diversen Lüftern. Da höre ich die Platten sowieso nicht. Ich meine aber das die WD nicht so heiss werden wie meine alten Maxtor.

Auch wenn das Ding  nicht dauernd läuft würde ich trotzdem bei wichtigen Daten die RAID Edition nehmen. Die kosten nicht viel mehr und haben eine deutlich höhere MTBF.

----------

## hitachi

Noch eine Frage:

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass eine WD oder Maxtor oder ... die gleiche Speicherkapazität hat wie eine Samsung oder ... wenn die Herrsteller jeweils 500 GB angeben? Gibt es da Differenzen?

----------

## think4urs11

auf den Sektor genau werden sich die Größen sicher nicht gleichen (unterschiedliche Zonenaufteilung, Anzahl Zylinder/Platten, etc.) aber du wirst bei einer 500GB-Platte immer >=500.000.000 Byte bzw. >=976.563 Sektoren zur Verfügung haben

----------

## hitachi

Habe mir inzwischen eine neue Festplatte gekauft. War wirklich kein Problem.

Danke für die Antworten.

----------

